# Guido Valentini the Presidente of Rupes



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Guido Valentini the Presidente of Rupes *

I met Guido Valentini, the Presidente of Rupes briefly at the 2013 SEMA show in Las Vegas and again at the 2014 International Sales Meeting at Rupes in Milan, Italy.

Mr. Valentini is very gracious host opening the doors to his business and making both Jason and I feel completely at home during our visit to Rupes and our stay in Italy.

While we taking a break during the meeting I had the opportunity to sign a copy of my how-to book and present it to Mr. Valentini and this was a genuine honor and a memory I'll never forget.




























Mr. Valentini personally gave us a tour of the Rupes Museum where many of his father's first drawings, blueprints and tools are on display. I'll be posting pictures from the Museum in another thread.

It was also a real honor to be asked to speak at his years International Sales Meeting and share some ideas for new products for the Rupes company as well as my thoughts on the future for Rupes in the detailing industry in North America.

Since I'm sending the link to this thread to everyone at Rupes, to you Guido Valentini thank you for your gracious hospitality towards myself, Jason and every one at this event and it was a genuine pleasure to see and feel your passion for the future of your company, your employees and your customers world-wide.

Thank you....


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing Mike ! Always a pleasure .


----------

